# Best Dog Food for Sensitive Stomach



## kikir

Hi, I am new here. I have read some of the very informative information on this site...I am glad to have found you all! I do have a question that I am hoping that you guys can help me with. I have a beautiful Rotti that pup (6 months old) that seems to have a rather sensitive stomach. We have been to the vet and he suggested that I put her on a different food. I am feeding Solid Gold Mellinnia (sp?) in the blue bag. He suggested that I put her on Hills or Eukanuba. We have done several fecals on her to rule out worms and she has been clean every time. What is happening with her is that she has loose stool some of the time. Other times it is totally normal. For example, in the morning when I let her out, her stool is totally normal. Then she will eat and when I let her out again, some of the time, the first part of her stool will be normal and the last part will be loose. This does not happen all the time though. I have 2 other dogs (Corgi's) and have never encountered this before. I was under the impression the SG is a good quality food, but maybe she needs to have something less rich???? Any advice you guys can offer will be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## 3212

kikir said:


> Hi, I am new here. I have read some of the very informative information on this site...I am glad to have found you all! I do have a question that I am hoping that you guys can help me with. I have a beautiful Rotti that pup (6 months old) that seems to have a rather sensitive stomach. We have been to the vet and he suggested that I put her on a different food. I am feeding Solid Gold Mellinnia (sp?) in the blue bag. He suggested that I put her on Hills or Eukanuba. We have done several fecals on her to rule out worms and she has been clean every time. What is happening with her is that she has loose stool some of the time. Other times it is totally normal. For example, in the morning when I let her out, her stool is totally normal. Then she will eat and when I let her out again, some of the time, the first part of her stool will be normal and the last part will be loose. This does not happen all the time though. I have 2 other dogs (Corgi's) and have never encountered this before. I was under the impression the SG is a good quality food, but maybe she needs to have something less rich???? Any advice you guys can offer will be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.



I think Solid Gold is a good food...but Natural Balance makes good food for sensitive stomachs. Definitely don't switch to Hills or Eukanuba...they're just no good. I'd recommend NB.


----------



## diggitydog

Our clinic has had a lot of success with Royal Canin's Sensitive Formula prescription diet for dogs that had symptoms similiar to yours. It may be a bit on the expensive side but many of our clients say it's worth the price after dealing with their dog's diarrhea and "gas" for so long. It's a maintenance diet for adult dogs though so you'd have to discuss with your vet whether he/she thinks she is ready for an adult diet. Is she spayed yet?

Are you giving her any other treats/food that may be causing the loose stool?


----------



## Renoman

I agree completely that SG is a great food, however the formula you are feeding might indeed be too rich for your pup's stomach. Natural Balance makes a fish and sweet potato formula that I have had great success with for one of my guys with the same problem- he actually has IBS. It goes without saying, you need to make the switch very slowly to avoid any additional upset. You might also want to switch to Nat. Bal. Fish and Sweet potato treats. It took a good 6-8 weeks for my guy to show improvement once totally switched over but he's been great ever since. If the problem persists, your pup needs to be seen by the vet and checked for other issues like colitis, which can be controlled with diet. Hills and Eukanuba are 2 foods to avoid at all cost. Just an FYI, when going to school to become a vet, Nutrition is not a required course. I'm going to apologize in advance to those that might take offense but most vets don't have a clue about nutrition unless they take it upon themselves to do the research.


----------



## lee711

I just wanted to thank all of you for the information. I have 4 puppies, two are 7month old labs and two are 2 month old Yorkies. One of my labs, after eating Science Diet for 5 months, developed diarrhea. Not the mild kind, the kind where she was jumping and crying every 20 minutes because she had to go so bad. After several visits to the vet, and a few x rays later, trying to see if there's something blocking her stomach, the vet said the only thing they could do is cut her open to see what the obstruction was. Needless to say, I took her to a different vet. He told me not to feed her for 48 hours and then gave Science Diet D/D venison and potato formula. He thought it was allergies to the food. HE WAS RIGHT!!! once she started eating the prescription stuff, she was solid in 3 days. The only problem is that the food is very blah and she wasn't too happy about eating, and she started to skip meals. And it also cost $30 for 8 pounds... She goes through that in about 3 days. So I went to the store and found a brand called By Nature. It says on the package that there's no soy, wheat or corn, which a lot of dogs are allergic to. So we tried that and it was ok. She would start out solid and finish a little loose. 2 days ago I found this forum, and took your advice. I purchased Nature's Balance Fish and Sweet potato. I put all 4 of my puppies on it, as I want them to feel equal, and they LOVE IT. Within 24 hours, they are all solid and no more tummy aches. Again, thank you so much for all the advice. My puppies are so happy and playful now and they eat their food in less than 2 minutes. Apparently they like the way it tastes  Thank you to all!!!


----------



## briteday

I have one dog with several food sensitivities. We switched her to NB fish and sweet potato with good results. My only concern is to watchthings like the texture and shine of the dog's coat. NB fish and sweet potato only has 10% fat, which is very low for any food. Sinece my dog's allergie symptoms were related to itching and licking, not gi, I was able to add a bit of slamon oil to her food each day to increase the fat level. However, I don't know if I would try that with existing gi distress. So try the NB for a while and see if it works for your dog, just keep an eye on dry skin or coat issues. 

Also I would be concerned about feeding such low fat content to a puppy who needs lots of energy and is growing at a very fast rate. Fat is critical for cell formation and proper brain development. I'm not sure that NB would be a good "all stages" food.


----------



## HersheyPup

briteday said:


> Also I would be concerned about feeding such low fat content to a puppy who needs lots of energy and is growing at a very fast rate. Fat is critical for cell formation and proper brain development. I'm not sure that NB would be a good "all stages" food.


I do agree that 10% fat seems like it would not be enough to call a food all life stages. But, I wanted to point out that some foods have a much higher fat percentage, but may not be digestable to the dog for whatever reason. 

I've fed NB Duck & Potato to a German Shepherd youngster (started at 7 months) and he grew like a weed and had a glorious coat! Apparently, he was able to utilize most of the ingredients. Less fillers, I would presume. 

I have a young Standard Schnauzer currently and she is eating Flint River Ranch. This food also has fairly low protein and fat content, 23% & 12%, 21% & 12% and the third formula has 23% & 10%. This kibble is baked and the company claims that the food his highly digestable.
DIGESTIBILITY / PALATABILITY: Flint River Ranch dog food scores in the high 90's for digestibility and palatability -while most extruded food is in the low to mid 80's on a scale of 100.

I can't say that I've had the food tested, but I CAN say that my dog looks and acts fantastic on this food! Even my Vet is impressed with her condition.  
Considering how perfect her poops are on this food along with her condition, I am assuming that she is getting enough nutrients out of it, even with the lower protein and fat percentages. 

Oh! In contrast..I've fed other brands of dog food with much higher percentages. Including some grain free foods that she just didn't seem to be able to digest properly. Evo was terrible for her, TOTW agreed well with her system, but she didn't seem to like it very much..refusing meals. 

Then I look at the pictures of Urban Beagles dogs (on another thread) and her dogs are eating Purina Dog Chow, which has a pretty low 21% protein and 10% fat. Those are the best looking Beagles! They are so shiny...gotta wear shades!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

Actually, the Millenia is probably too rich. I think it is made to be for working dogs, etc. Anyway, my daughter has a German Shorthair Pointer female that was started out on Solid Gold Wolfcub (their large breed puppy formula) and she then went to Solid Gold Wolfking (their large breed adult formula). She is quite a specimen of the breed! Beautiful coat, never has needed to go to the vet (except for shots). Vet is highly impressed. Maybe you could try the Wolfcub. I agree Natural Balance is a great food and you can't go wrong to try that either. Good luck!


----------



## jennnej

My dog has sensitive stomach, she was on Nutro Natural Choice Chicken Meal, Rice, and Oatmeal for about a year and she did great. I decided to switch her food a week ago to Canidae and she has been having diarrhea...even in the house because she couldn't hold it long. Has anyone have experience with feeding sensitive stomach dogs with Canidae?


----------



## HersheyPup

Did you switch her "cold turkey"? I had the same problem when switching to Blue Buffalo, I actually had to return the food, both of my dogs had terrible gas and diarrhea. Not at first, but after a week.

I was desperate to find a food in a hurry that I could switch them over to, quickly, with out digestive problems. I bought Purina Pro-Plan Select Beef and Barley. Now, I know that this isn't considered a high quality food, and I don't intend on keeping them on it for long term, however, they instantly had perfect, tiny poop! I was happily suprised by this!

Now, that everyone's back to normal, I am trying to switch them to a higher quality food...very slowly. I bought Canidae Beef and Ocean Fish. I am giving only 25% canidae with 75% Pro Plan Select. So far, and it's only been a couple of days, still doing great with no gas and small, perfect poop. 

Whether or not they will do as well when the percentage of Canidae goes up, remains to be seen.


----------



## Kina_A

I have a dog who can not tollerate Chicken. I had the same problem as you do with your rotti. Loose stools and sometimes it would start out fine and the end was diarrhea.

The only food that I found helped her was California Naturals Lamb Meal and rice. She's now 6 months old and doing great on it.

Solid gold is a good food but again might be too rich for your dog. The food for Sensitive stomach that I have considered are Natural Balance, Wellness Simple and California natural.

You might want to try a food with a different protien in it. Since you're currently feeding your dog beef, try lamb, chicken or fish.

Just to inform you though, CN hearing and sweetpotato is not a life stages food, only their Chicken and Lamb is.

I would definately stay way from Eukanuba and Hills or any of those type of food.

Good luck to you.

OMG this thread is from 2007!!


----------



## Katenka

I started reading this post and also realized it was from 2007  
Anyways, I have a doberman puppy whohas a very sensitive stomach as well. Thank you for your suggestions. I wll try NB food and see how he does on it. I hope it will help my pup.


----------



## hawgpen

If I didn't know better, I would say I was the one that wrote what kikir wrote! LOL. I have a 5mo old Bull Terrier. Previously I had a Rott and found that staying away from certain products, such as gluten, corn, soy & dairy, it made a big difference so when I got this puppy I wanted to try and do the same, especially has I heard heard from many they can have allergies... She was originally on Nature's Recipe but she had horrible gas and her stool was the same as kikir wrote. She is currently on Nutro Natural Choice for sensitive stomach (chicken meal, rice and oatmeal). She is no longer suffering from gas and her stool is a little better... but now she is a pooping machine. She was previously sleeping through the night but now, on occassion she is having to get up in the middle of the night. I hate to change her food again but I need a happy medium here.


----------



## Seagirl

I am currently at a loss. I used to feed my German Shepherd Pro Plan years ago. Then he had trouble expressing his anal glands a few years ago and it was due most likely to the fact that the Pro Plan "promise" for high digestion and less waste resulted in well...less poop and less expression. At the time, my dog was a bit overweight so my vet suggested Hill's Science Diet R/D with Chicken. That did the trick and we've never looked back. However, the price seems to go up every month and now at $55/bag every three weeks when you're not working gets real steep, real fast. He is 8 years old and I have tried practically every "high quality" food out there. It's getting to the point that I might have to continue with the Science Diet and I will if I have to but I was wondering if anyone out there can help me out with a food that he might be able to digest. My vet really doesn't know any more than I do about dog foods and there is so much info out there it's just more confusing. I've tried Wellness and another food by Harmony Farms because of their all natural ingredients but he didn't take to either of those very well and the poor thing has had on and off diarrhea for a while. I've been going on and off the chicken/rice thing for quite some time now! Perhaps I didn't switch over slowly enough but it would seem to me that I would dial in to a good food by now. Anyone have any suggestions that doesn't cost $55 for a 20lb bag? I got through a 20lb bag every 3 weeks. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## lucidity

Seagirl said:


> I am currently at a loss. I used to feed my German Shepherd Pro Plan years ago. Then he had trouble expressing his anal glands a few years ago and it was due most likely to the fact that the Pro Plan "promise" for high digestion and less waste resulted in well...less poop and less expression. At the time, my dog was a bit overweight so my vet suggested Hill's Science Diet R/D with Chicken. That did the trick and we've never looked back. However, the price seems to go up every month and now at $55/bag every three weeks when you're not working gets real steep, real fast. He is 8 years old and I have tried practically every "high quality" food out there. It's getting to the point that I might have to continue with the Science Diet and I will if I have to but I was wondering if anyone out there can help me out with a food that he might be able to digest. My vet really doesn't know any more than I do about dog foods and there is so much info out there it's just more confusing. I've tried Wellness and another food by Harmony Farms because of their all natural ingredients but he didn't take to either of those very well and the poor thing has had on and off diarrhea for a while. I've been going on and off the chicken/rice thing for quite some time now! Perhaps I didn't switch over slowly enough but it would seem to me that I would dial in to a good food by now. Anyone have any suggestions that doesn't cost $55 for a 20lb bag? I got through a 20lb bag every 3 weeks.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



My puppy has been getting poop that sounds alot like this too. He was fine on Eagle Pack (what the breeder was feeding him), and on Eukanuba (what I was feeding at first). After lots of research, I decided to put him on Innova puppy and it was horrible. He had dirrhea all day (I switched slowly too--over a period of 2 weeks), and so I started feeding him California Natural Lamb & Rice Puppy formula.. which is OK. Poop looks fine in the morning, but after that it's soft and yellowy. The only thing that gives him nice, firm stool is raw food! I give him beef patties (Pepperdogz brand--get it from the store) on some days and kibble on others. I would love to be able to feed raw 100% of the time, but it's just too expensive (I pay about $60 for 1 month's supply) and I don't have the time to buy raw meat myself.

So if you do have the time, you should try feeding raw... it might work for your dog. If not, maybe switch to a grain-free food like EVO or Orijen/Acana.. that might do the trick! It'll also help with the anal gland expression thing--from my experience, poop is firmer when on raw/grain-free diet.. which apparently helps with the expression (hard poop presses on the glands). 

I'm planning to switch to EVO in a couple of months as well; once my puppy gets a little older (he's 4.5 months old now).


----------



## ypperin

In my experience.... foods with pumpkin meal, yucca, and oatmeal definitely aid in the tummy troubles, and to stay away from chicken and heavy red meats..... for those I'm helping with sensitive tummies I typically recommend a fish based easy to digest diet


----------



## Ikey

Over the past 3-4 weeks our almost 2 yr old Bordeau mix has had on and off bad diareha. We have been on and off antibiotics, fecal testing, blood testing, chicken&rice only, different dry dog foods, etc. Currently the vet thinks he might have IBD (Inflammatory Bowel Disease). After reading the postings, we went out and got the NB Sweet Potato & Chicken formula (as he seems to be good with chicke), hopefully this will work!


----------



## Jann

I have a dog who is allergic to corn and wheat. We have found Diamond to make an inexpensive dog food that he can tolerate. Right now we are feeding him Beef Meal and Rice Formula. This dog food is carried by Orscheln's. We have also found that he can tolerate LamaDerm by Natural Life, although it is not quite as cheap as Diamond. This dog food is carried by Wal-Mart and they make both a dry and a wet version. As far as dog treats go, VitaLife makes treats he can tolerate. Right now we have been giving him Chicken Chips. These are also carried by Wal-Mart.


----------



## KAroberts

CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> I think Solid Gold is a good food...but Natural Balance makes good food for sensitive stomachs. Definitely don't switch to Hills or Eukanuba...they're just no good. I'd recommend NB.


Natural Balance is the way to go. Solid Gold is good but NB is probably best for sensitive stomachs. And yes, Hills (not sure about Eukanuba) will make things a million times worse.


----------



## gracielou

HersheyPup said:


> I have a young Standard Schnauzer currently and she is eating Flint River Ranch. This food also has fairly low protein and fat content, 23% & 12%, 21% & 12% and the third formula has 23% & 10%. This kibble is baked and the company claims that the food his highly digestable.
> DIGESTIBILITY / PALATABILITY: Flint River Ranch dog food scores in the high 90's for digestibility and palatability -while most extruded food is in the low to mid 80's on a scale of 100.
> 
> My dog, a German Shepherd mix, also has problems with frequent loose stools. She gets blood tests regulary and has had x-rays three times. The vet says she's very healthy. She'll be 12 this year. I used to feed her Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin & Stomach and she did very well, but liked eating it less and less over the years and started skipping meals frequently rather than eat it. She liked it at first. Now I'm looking for another good food for sensitive stomachs and am notg sure about another fish-based food. When I first got her I tried Flint River Ranch and I think it was too rich for her. It gave her diarrhea. I was mixing it with her old food and when I got to 50% or more FRR, she would get the runs. I'd back off and it would stop, then try to increase and have problems. After several times, I had to believe it was the FRR. I think it's an excellent quality food, and was disappointed. It was highly recommended. Also, I mix a small amount of canned food with her dry food (currently Pro Plan for Seniors) and Blue Buffalo gives her loose stools. I don't think there is anything wrong with that food, but it just shows how difficult this problem can be. Thanks, all, for the suggestions. She throws up beef, by the way.


----------



## Jennet19

Wow This is the first thread I have read where people actually like NB. I have been feeling guilty about feeding my 2 this because of the low protein and fat, but they actually do best on this food. My older dog has IBS and is allergic to chicken so I have had both of them on the lamb and rice for about 1 1/2 years. Recently my older one acts like he doesn't like the taste anymore so I switched to the fish and sweet pot. and they both love it. Also it has a little higher protein level than the lamb. I was thinking of switching to TOTW and it is actually cheaper at my store- If you want samples email the company and they will send you some- mine are in the mail now!!! But I might just stick with a good thing.


----------



## runmom1

We have a 3 year old Yorkie/Bichon mix who has never had problems with her stomach before, except for whenever we would board her while we were on vacation. She had her teeth cleaned at the end of March (and had four pulled in the process), and during the second week of April, she developed a soft stool. I took her off food for a day, then started her back on chicken baby food and rice, then progressed to baby food with a rice/dry food mix, then back to her regular diet. Every time she got back to her regular diet, she would have a normal poop, followed by soft stools again. So we went through the whole cycle again, each time with the same result.

This last time, I started her back on Natural Choice individual containers, and her stools were good. Then I went back to her dry/can mix and the stool problems started again. I have a hunch that with her missing teeth, she can't chew her food as well, and the unchewed food in her digestive system is what's making the stools loose. The vet was doubtful that was the case, but now that it's happened again, I'm not so sure.

Has anyone else had something like this happen? Any advice is most appreciated!

*************************
Evening update ...

Took dog to the vet - she thought it might be that our dog has developed a sensitivity to her food. Apparently dogs who eat the same food consistently can suddenly develop a sensitivity, or even an allergy to it. Sometimes it's stress related - which would coincide with when it started ... right after we had relatives over (including our young kids who carried her around for much of the day).


----------



## BlueChaos

Natures Variety recently came out with LID formulas, might be worth a try:
http://www.naturesvariety.com/news/46


----------



## runmom1

Thanks Blue - I may give it a try if her suggestion doesn't work ...


----------



## luvntzus

My suggestions are California Natural, Wellness Simple Solutions and Natural Balance's limited ingredient formulas.


----------



## runmom1

Thanks Luvn - vet suggested putting a little canned pumpkin in with her food. If it is a sensitivity, then her poop won't change, it will still be soft. If it's not sensitivity, then the poop will just be a bit harder due to the increased fiber. We'll see what happens.


----------



## luvntzus

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## meandean

We feed our Riley Wellness. Riley is a rescue that came from a shelter that had attempted to kill him by poisoning him. he is now 2 years old. we tried 3 other foods with him and wellness is the only food that he hasn't vomited up.


----------



## loamguy

This is an old thread, but I wanted to reply with a hearty THANK YOU. 

Our 16 month-old Samoyed had digestion problems since he was about 8 months old. We couldn't find a food that wouldn't give him diarrhea. Wellness, Canidae, Pinnacle... we slowly transitioned him to each over the course of weeks with no change.

Finally, after vet visits and tests which were negative, they put him on prescription IAMS low-residue. We were pleased it fixed his problem. However we knew over the long-term, we didn't want to keep him on this because of the low-quality ingredients.

After he was on this for about 4-5 months, I did some online digging, found this thread, transitioned him to Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish, and now his #2's are perfectly normal! 

Thanks again to those who suggested it.


----------



## lovemybulldogge

meandean said:


> We feed our Riley Wellness. Riley is a rescue that came from a shelter that had attempted to kill him by poisoning him. he is now 2 years old. we tried 3 other foods with him and wellness is the only food that he hasn't vomited up.


if I may ask, what is the name if the shelter? I only ask because we have also adpoted a dog from a shelter in california, and he also has extremely sensitive stomach. 
Which leads me to why I am here...

Can anyone help?! I have a 3 year old, Olde English Bulldogge (1/2 mastiff 1/2 english bulldog). He has a super senisative stomach, we have tried everything from NB (grain-free to regular) to Blue, to Nutro, to Wellness, to grain-free to the Cheap dog food, to all meat formulas, to vegan formaulas. And nothing has helped him. The vet gave had us try Purina EN Gastroeneric. Thankfully it has helped but at $80 a bag that last a bout week, its alittle more than I'm willing to pay for a "filler" dog food. And since he has never had "table food", which I would like to keep him away from for begging sake. My question is, Is there a good dog food that is comparable to that, that will actually have some nutritional value for my dog?

Thanks


----------



## LilasMom

Some dogs just never do well on kibble. I would try canned, commercial raw, or "homemade" raw. Most people that feed raw find that any allergies/conditions basically disappear within weeks of feeding raw. This is not for everyone though, so maybe try adding some canned first. Have you tried any limited diets? As far as being comparable to Purina, I would stay away from that brand, not to mention, $80 a week is CRAZY expensive! 

This is definitely easier said than done, but is there anyway to look at the ingredients of all the foods you tried with your Olde English Bulldogge? Maybe there is a common ingredient that just doesn't sit well with him, and see if the Purina brand does NOT have that common ingredient. Whatever the other foods have that the purina doesn't have could be helping him.


----------



## LM222

My dog had similar issues with his stomach and he is on Natural Balance L.I.D. Sweet Potato & Fish food – and is doing great. He used to throw up and in general just now feel well until we switched his food. He loooves his food now and hasn’t had an issue since we switched. This food has less ingredients to help eliminated things your dog might be intolerant of. They have a few different kinds but Zeus did best with the fish. Good luck!


----------



## lucygoose

Hi Everyone!! Long time no see.....LOL..... I have to say, that my two paps are now on raw....the pre-made ones.....like Primal, Natures Variety, and Northwest Naturals.....to name the ones I use....and let me tell you....I can not believe the difference in my little female!! She is the reason for me to start this as she had struvite crystals, and my vet wanted special food, and antibiotics, even though she had not stones, and no infection.....I told them no, and that I would look into it...I was told, her best bet is raw, and with cranberry powder and something called Tinkle Tonic....so morning food gets the cranberry powder and the evening meal gets the Tinkle Tonic (google it)......I reason I am telling you this is because he PH went done to normal, and no more struvite crystals......I was tickled pink!!! And my vet was writing this all down.....I also put my male on it too.....another thing that I should say is I feed all grain free, high quality foods.....no crappy treats either.....Not sure if anyone has heard of Dr. Karen Becker....I have two store by us that sell her "Becker Bites" liver treats.....so I wan't feeding anything bad....but this raw diet is unreal!! AND another thing....Anabelle always stunk....you know like when I bathed her and the water hit her fur, she is stinky.....all her 3 years.....and this last bath, I was lathering her, and thought, "hey....you don't stink Anabelle!!" I know you might think this is strang, aor maybe some wont.....I called the lady that helped me for her struvite crystals, and she was like..."ya think!!" It's the raw diet....she needed that and she is healthy now......I am telling you this as you might be better of trying that for her stomach......I know I would......Good Luck to you and I hope something works.....but I had to share how raw, and those 3 brands I use, and it's easy.....how it did so much and I wish you luck!! Thanks for listening!!


----------



## mom3tlc

Hi I have the same problemwith my 9 month old GSPpuppy..what did you get as an answer..I feed mine Iams dry food with a tablespoon of yogurt in it..Sandy


----------



## LilasMom

I would switch to a higher quality food as soon as you can, mom3tlc. Iams is very, very low quality food (to put it nicely). I would go to dogfoodadvisor.com and choose a dog food at least 4 stars or higher.


----------



## fozzie

So I own a 2 year old Sheltie who has always had a sensitive stomach. But there is one dog food that he has never turned down and has never had anu problems with. In fact I have tried others that claimed to be "all natural" for more sensitive dogs but none have worked as well as what we use. It's made by Hill's Science Diet and it's called Sensitive Stomach. It really works very well. Let me know if it helps. 
PS- you can only find it in petco or petsmart.


----------



## LilasMom

fozzie said:


> So I own a 2 year old Sheltie who has always had a sensitive stomach. But there is one dog food that he has never turned down and has never had anu problems with. In fact I have tried others that claimed to be "all natural" for more sensitive dogs but none have worked as well as what we use. It's made by Hill's Science Diet and it's called Sensitive Stomach. It really works very well. Let me know if it helps.
> PS- you can only find it in petco or petsmart.


Hills Science Diet is an extremely low quality brand. Full of ingredients that have no place in a dogs diet, so I wouldn't recommend it for anyone, especially as a first choice. It is full of grains and unnamed animal products. Dead zoo animals, unusable meats from slaughterhouses, and euthanized animals have been known to make up "animal digest" or "animal fat". It has a very low amount of meat as well, it is mostly made of rice and corn. Grains are a very difficult food to digest.

The best diet for a dog with a sensitive stomach would be raw, but that isn't always an option. That is why it is best to go with the highest quality foods you can. It isn't about being all "natural", it is about feeding ingredients that dogs can actually digest and process, which is meat, not vegetables or corn. What brands did you try feeding before having luck with the Hills stuff?


----------



## Captain Spaz

Brother's Complete Allergy Formula. 
You can only buy from their website I believe. But I found out that they minimally process the food, which is always a good thing. 
And unlike most dry dog food, it does not contain higher amounts of MSG.
I recently found out that the ingredient in dog food listed as "Natural Flavor" is actually MSG.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

Two of my 4 dogs have sensitive stomachs and IBS. I've tried lots of different foods and am finally feeding NB pot and duck with great results. I'm using the dry, cans, treats. I'm also gonna try the sweet pot and fish. Very good food for sensitive issues!


----------



## Tennisball

I used to feed my Aussie Corgi PurinaONE Sensitive Stomach back when I adopted him last year. My mother had been using it for her yorkie and yorkie/poo so I had just assumed it would work for my dog aswell. He did not take to it all and I found out it triggered a really bad acid reflux. I did some reasearch for a few weeks and checked out a few pet stores in the town I lived in. The one that stood out to me was the Diamond Brand lamb and rice (Not to mention it was the best grade of food that I could afford). We switched him over right after Christmas and it has worked wonders for him. His acid reflux has disappeared for the most part and we haven't had any upset stomach issues. He also gets a scoop of nonfat, plain yogurt in his evening bowl and he just happily devours it.


----------



## LazyGRanch713

lucygoose said:


> Hi Everyone!! Long time no see.....LOL..... I have to say, that my two paps are now on raw....the pre-made ones.....like Primal, Natures Variety, and Northwest Naturals.....to name the ones I use....and let me tell you....I can not believe the difference in my little female!! She is the reason for me to start this as she had struvite crystals, and my vet wanted special food, and antibiotics, even though she had not stones, and no infection.....I told them no, and that I would look into it...I was told, her best bet is raw, and with cranberry powder and something called Tinkle Tonic....so morning food gets the cranberry powder and the evening meal gets the Tinkle Tonic (google it)......I reason I am telling you this is because he PH went done to normal, and no more struvite crystals......I was tickled pink!!! And my vet was writing this all down.....I also put my male on it too.....another thing that I should say is I feed all grain free, high quality foods.....no crappy treats either.....Not sure if anyone has heard of Dr. Karen Becker....I have two store by us that sell her "Becker Bites" liver treats.....so I wan't feeding anything bad....but this raw diet is unreal!! AND another thing....Anabelle always stunk....you know like when I bathed her and the water hit her fur, she is stinky.....all her 3 years.....and this last bath, I was lathering her, and thought, "hey....you don't stink Anabelle!!" I know you might think this is strang, aor maybe some wont.....I called the lady that helped me for her struvite crystals, and she was like..."ya think!!" It's the raw diet....she needed that and she is healthy now......I am telling you this as you might be better of trying that for her stomach......I know I would......Good Luck to you and I hope something works.....but I had to share how raw, and those 3 brands I use, and it's easy.....how it did so much and I wish you luck!! Thanks for listening!!


I know this is an old reply, but I'm going to keep the Tinkle Tonic in mind. There are a lot of dogs with crystal and urinary tract issues, and i've never heard of that before!
My oldest dog has THRIVED on raw. He's 11 years old today and looks wonderful (and this isn't just me being a biased owner, he really does look great!) He's always had itchy skin; that hasn't cleared up 100% but it's not nearly as bad as it used to be. He's had tear stains since I brought him home at 8 weeks old...within 2 weeks of switching him to raw his tearstains have disappeared. My other pap, Tag, was raw raised and switched back to kibble at about 1 year old, then about a year ago I switched him back to raw with the other. He looks no better no worse on raw than he did on kibble, an easy keeper


----------



## mfergie01

I have read all the threads and this is some great stuff. I have a 6 month old yellow lab who went through some round worms right at the same time I think that his stomach was beginning to reject the Eukanuba he had been eating since he was a pup. Now, finding something substainable for his stomach has been challenging. I currently have him on Blue Buffalo (chicken and brown rice) and he is hot and cold on it. From reading above I'm think that By Nature and Natural Balance are good/equal foods...? If you agree, which versions/flavors of each would you recommend? Thanks so much


----------

